# Can anyone tell me if this is a termite?



## Pburback (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

nope, not like any I have ever seen, too fat


----------



## Pburback (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Chrisn! The wings looked too short as well


----------



## Darryl Mathe (Nov 8, 2012)

I can confirm that that is NOT a termite.


----------



## Pburback (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you Darryl


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...gs&qpvt=termite+pictures+with+wings&FORM=IGRE


----------

